# Homemade Cat Perch (Work in Progress!)



## lkblack130 (May 2, 2013)

I've decided to start making my home a little more cat friendly because my male cat has been feeling insecure in my house these last few weeks. One of the projects I've started is turning a vintage suitcase into a wall-mounted cat perch. Pics to follow!

Here's the little girl laying around in the suit case while I get the wall brackets put in place:


















And here's what the actual suitcase will look like on the wall, but it doesn't have any soft stuff in it yet. I also took the liner out to put the screws in, but the inside of the case will be either the original liner, which is beige pinstripe fabric, or I'll buy some pretty fabric and reline it:









I really hope they like it up there. It's above my TV and facing the windows, so they'll be able to see the whole living room as well as up the stairs. Versace likes to really keep and eye on the dog. There will also be a shelf a bit lower and to the side to service as a "step" up to the actual bed.

What kind of DIY cat projects have you guys done in your homes? I would love any inspiration, especially repurposed items!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Holy moly! I have an old suitcase at home I've been wanting to make into a cat bed (it was the suitcase my dad carried when he immigrated to the US in 1956).... I NEVER thought about hanging it on the wall. I was just going to put little legs on it..... This an AWESOME idea.... I can find a spot the sun hits each day and hang it there for them...


----------



## lkblack130 (May 2, 2013)

You totally should! I am really hoping mine like it. I am worried that I'm going to do all this work and they won't use it.

It has been fairly easy so fair. I wish I had gotten longer brackets, but these will have to work because I've already done it, haha. I think I hung it a little too high, but that's really just aesthetic, and I can get over it.


----------



## shicagah (Jun 1, 2008)

I love this idea SO much! I made a cat bed out a vintage suitcase a couple of years ago for my cat whom passed away. He was very fond of it. I'll have to see if I can find the picture of it. Unfortunately, it was one of the things I had to get rid of when I moved. I LOVE your idea of propping it on the wall. It's going to look great!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Good idea! I'll dig out mine left by my mom-in-law.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

ahahaa...I found mine, but how do you keep the top from clamming down? Silly ET, the moment I put it down, he jumped and ran off.


----------



## lkblack130 (May 2, 2013)

Snowy, I have the back of mine screwed into the wall. I drilled holes in the back and the bottom to secure it to both the wall and the brackets. If you're not planning to mount yours on the wall, you might consider taking the top part off or maybe creating some sort of wooden support for it to it would stay open.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks, I don't know if I want it on the wall or on a table top yet. I do have some brackets at home that I can use if I decide to hang it up.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Totally awesome idea such a crafty person - I'm so jealous!!!! My husband took a piece of wood and covered with carpeting and attached to window sill with some metal brackets so Lucky can watch the birds in the back yard. But you have the coolest cat perch - Versace is going to love it - Lucky likes to be up high and from the pictures it looks perfect!!!!


----------



## lkblack130 (May 2, 2013)

He better love it! It's a lot of work! Haha.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

I know - remember we are their slaves!!! mine would rather play in a box or paper bag!!!! haha


----------



## lkblack130 (May 2, 2013)

It's true! I can't resist their little furry faces though!


----------

